# Game 41: Heat @ Nuggets (1/13/11 10:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, January 13, 2011 | 10:30 pm | TV: TNT/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Another late one I'll be missing. We should sit LeBron, and just use him if it's a very close game. Hopefully it won't be.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

if LeBron does sit this one out, hopefully that'll allow for Mike Miller to get decent minutes. at some point Spo has to do something to work him into the rotation. he hasn't done anything in a Heat uniform in the few minutes he's played after the injury. the only way he can be effective and get back in rhythm is with actual game time. he is money during warm-ups, but in game action is a different story.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow @ Nene's pic


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Sorry, no update. Heat continuing to list LeBron as "game-time decision." Spoelstra speaks at 8:45 p.m., which likely will be next update.


Whether he plays on a gimpy ankle or not, I do not feel confident about this game at all.

Hopefully MM can get a meaningful amount of minutes tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah I have a bad feeling about this one too.

GUys should be angry after last nights pretty poor performance. We're a better team than that, but we've been flirting with danger for a few games now. Need a bounce back but we'll see.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I assume we'll be rocking the black jerseys again since we lost last night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah most likely back in black.

Prediction: LeBron won't play. At least he won't start, as I surmised in another thread, but may play off the bench if close throughout the game. No way Spo doesn't give MM a lot of burn either way. Even Ira is perturbed by it. It makes no sense. It would be like Spo not playing UD when healthy because everyone's used to Juwan in the rotation, oh wait, he probably will do that.

On the real, though, it's past time. Any other team would've begun incorporating MM right away. He's too good of a player to treat like a pre-emerged Dorell Wright. Play the man.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, must be real frustrating for Mike - he's worked hard to get himself right.

Play the man Spo. Good analogy with Juwan there too Jace :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> EthanJSkolnick LeBron entered the Pepsi Center wearing flip-flops. Draw your own conclusion about his ankle.


Ankle is too swollen for shoes. Dont think he's playing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And now its close to official


> EthanJSkolnick Spoelstra says LeBron doubtful. Jones starts


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit.

Friggin Spo, start Mike Miller! Why did we spend $5M per year on the dude if he aint gonna start in these type of situations.

Boggles my friggin mind.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Denver is going to run us out of the building, per usual. I hoped we'd have LeBron to help against that this trip.

Heat Killers: Kenyon Martin; Earl "J.R." Smith.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Dammit.
> 
> Friggin Spo, start Mike Miller! Why did we spend $5M per year on the dude if he aint gonna start in these type of situations.
> 
> Boggles my friggin mind.


Gotta feel for the guy. He worked, and vowed he'd be ready by X-Mas. He was, but Spo cherished his win-streak too much, contrary to what he said to the media.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm picking Nene and Ty Lawson as Heat Killers tonight. But I just have a bad vibe about this game in general...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Let's not forget that Melo guy either. Denver is a team that is going through the motions, waiting for the trade to happen, but you know they'll be ready for us, just like everyone is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> MiamiHeraldHeat Important to note #LeBron is active for tonight's game despite doubtful playing status. Expect more playing time tonight for Mike Miller.


..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Active hm? Perhaps Jace was right


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron was still officially ruled out. So I guess he just wanted to be in warmups instead of a suit


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

More Mike Miller would be nice though. Shame it comes at Lebron's expense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well hopefully we win and Mike has a good game and Spo has no choice but to keep playing him :yes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like the Magic are gonna lose again so we wont lose ground to them no matter what tonight.

yup, we're wearing black tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh hits the J


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Back in black! Here we go!

Bosh with the J!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nene goes by Z as if he wasnt even there. Not a good matchup for Z


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Melo hearing some boos when he touches the ball.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

So, what is the offese tonight? I say we just convince Chris Bosh that he is Udonis Haslem and run our high P+R/side curl/side P+R offense with Wade which we grinded people with the last two years. Either run that offense or I want to see a lot of movement off the ball.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Already not getting stops.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jones 333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice floater by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh2Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice give and go between Wade and Bosh. This is what I was pumped about seeing between July 6th & 9th, only with Miller starting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yuck Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is sooooo pure


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Bosh hitting that J early on


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebounding is an issue already


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2 fouls on JJ. We have no perimeter stopper./


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike Miller time, he has no choice now.


Watch him put in Eddie House


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller in


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh's hands are not that pure


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damp and Miller off the bench. Good Spo. Damp gets a nice early rebound, followed by Miller.

Arroyo is still a jackass though, coming down the floor and hoisting a brick without looking at anyone.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Even Juwan knew he shouldn't have shot that. Keep him off the ****ing floor Spo.

DWade heroics


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

oh juwan


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Juwan...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Howard misses pointblank off glass. Amazing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Miller looks good even when he's not really doing anything. Not a great take there, but I can see why he took it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MM short on his 1st J. He's been short on nearly every shot he's taken this season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tough break on that charge call. Looked like Harrington made it, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-23 Nuggets after 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pretty interesting lineup. Hope it works.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, this lineup cannot rebound at all.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What a shocker, Joel comes in and the Nuggets grab 4 offensive rebounds


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nugs killing our Zone...

now killing our Defensive Rebounds...

****. We are not playing like the Heat. It shows that we are tired.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This Zone is doing a great job. Denver now under 40% and have taken 11 3's. Too bad we cant rebound though.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Eddie House is useless


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugh mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Damp


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Miller to Damp


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That pass is something Mike brings over JJ


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What The **** Was That!?!?!??!!??!???????


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a horrible sequence.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok they are asleep out there. Damp is making no effort to protect the rim and I'm not sure why


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Ok they are asleep out there. Damp is making no effort to protect the rim and I'm not sure why


because Ericka has always been lazy...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike Fratello revealed Dampier has to play limited minutes due to a bone-on-bone situation with his knee.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

hahahhaa I absolutely KNEW Chalmers would miss that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade makes a bad pass then stops and allows a 2 on 1 fastbreak.

Wow, Mario...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I can't believe Rio missed that. Wait, yes I can.

Wade is our MVP. LeBron may be better, but Wade scores when we need it more.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

This game is exposing how bad of a rebounder Bosh is. Without Bron in, Bosh isn't stepping up for ****. I am very disappointed.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade is the only reason this game isn't out of hand yet.

We need to slow down this game...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Sigh. Excuses Chris Bosh? No.

:flay:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why does Dwyane pronounce his TH's as F's? "Earf" sounds really dumb.

At least we waited until the 2nd quarter to allow 44 points tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oi Wade...

This has all the makings of an old-school, circa 2008 Heat beatdown, on the business end.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike to Mario! 333333

Mike gives this team a whole new element. He should've been playing as soon as he was cleared.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Mario. He does something dumb, then good. So we know what's next...

Miller has made some sweet passes tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade now 1-6 from the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smith always kills us...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

60-43 at the half

This is reminiscent of every game Miami has ever played in that arena.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

JR has to do something stupid, like elbow Wade in the mouth and make him bleed or we're ****ed tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I ain't even mad

Just going to focus on the good stuff I see which is uh... Mike Miller's passing?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Told ya about JR. He's a licensed Heat killer.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> I ain't even mad
> 
> Just going to focus on the good stuff I see which is uh... Mike Miller's passing?


Rio hit a couple shots. Its funny how Rio seems to be the worst of his family of late 1st to early 2nd round PGs within a few years of his draft. Collison, Lawson, etc., they all seem to be ahead of him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> I ain't even mad
> 
> Just going to focus on the good stuff I see which is uh... Mike Miller's passing?


Yup, now he needs his confidence back as far as shooting the ball goes.


One thing I worry about with Mike is what everyone said about him back when we signed him. He's a great shooter, but for some reason, he passes up on a lot of shoots. I know its very early, but that's always in the back of my mind now.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Jace said:


> Rio hit a couple shots. Its funny how Rio seems to be the worst of his family of late 1st to early 2nd round PGs within a few years of his draft. Collison, Lawson, etc., they all seem to be ahead of him


to be fair, Collison, Lawson and co. were all better than Mario in college and I'm the biggest Mario fan on here. 

Collison stayed in college too long and hurt his stock, Everyone had a problem with Lawson's size..so on and so forth. 

Not to mention they weren't even in Mario's draft class, they came the year after. and picked way higher than 34. :nah:

Only person you can say at PG we passed up for Mario was Goran 'puff the magic' Dragic..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This Road Warrior cut showed me something I did not know, I thought the current Heat logo was adopted when we got the new uniforms, considering we had the old one on the old whites. I see now that that's not the case as the shooting shirts had the new logo on them, despite the 90's uniforms. When did we start using the red/white-rimmed logo?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jj 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Both teams arent missing now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** off Afflalo...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J by Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rather Unique said:


> to be fair, Collison, Lawson and co. were all better than Mario in college and I'm the biggest Mario fan on here.
> 
> Collison stayed in college too long and hurt his stock, Everyone had a problem with Lawson's size..so on and so forth.
> 
> ...


I meant within his range of draft years. For some reason I thought he was supposedly a better prospect than Collison.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Embarassing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami just has no answer for their offense right now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Uh yeah this game is over. We hit our shots to start the third and they hit even more.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Z needs to sit. We need to work something out at the 5, at the moment none of those guys are getting it done.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Does Melo really think he'll be in a better situation in NJ? Too many people in dude's ear, methinks. He's crazy if not.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just sit Wade and Bosh now. This is pathetic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Does Melo really think he'll be in a better situation in NJ? Too many people in dude's ear, methinks. He's crazy if not.


I dont get it either. That Denver team has young talent and still has a lot of good trade pieces unlike Cleveland.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MM finally gets an open look and it goes in and out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Billups with 12 assists. Too bad NJ would be dumb enough to pick up his $14 million contract option for next season in the trade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane taking awful shots./


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nene is Okafur'ing us


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OMFG Carlos...ugh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We need a jump shot ban.



Wade County said:


> Z needs to sit. We need to work something out at the 5, at the moment none of those guys are getting it done.


Bring in Pittman, seriously. No way he's delivers anything much worse than these guys, and he at least has upside. We need to get real and waive Magloire, he's not going to do anything here. Look what's ahead of him and he still can't play. This current crop is delivering next to nothing and is driven by Spo's excuse train. We need an aggressive approach to ameliorating it, and I think Pit is a good start. Beyond that, we should try to bring in someone else. There's no one in FA to get, so it'd have to be a trade, but we don't have assets...or do we? I know I'll sound like a typical reactionary Heat fan by saying this, but I've truly thought it even during the streak: I would not mind trading Bosh + filler for Andrew Bogut, or someone along those lines (if you can think of one.) Kaman would make sense too if healthy. We'd just be far better served with a semi-dominant C playing next to our dynamic duo than Bosh. Unfortunately there just aren't many options out there.

I'm not trading Bosh right now, just a possible idea to get better.


And...we're down 30.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're getting Cavalier'd


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is in Chicago already.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

they've looked half past dead since the 1st quarter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade has been so bad tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I called this one all the way. Substitute Martin for Nene and I got the Heat Killers du jour also.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sit Wade and Bosh. Give the entire 4th to MM and Juwan and have them take every single shot. Maybe they can shot themselves out of their slumps...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Substitute Lawson for JR and I had it too!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Wade has been so bad tonight


He's had moments though. It wouldn't even be this "close" without some of the "big" shots he's made.

Is our league-leading pt differential gone?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, I thought we'd lose this game as far as last week. 

That's why yesterday was so tough. This could easily turn into a 4 game losing streak. At Chicago, then the 1st game back after a looong road trip against Atlanta will be tough.

Eric Reid's stepdaughter is hot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wheres the and 1!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Eric Reid's stepdaughter is hot.


Pics or GTFO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Wheres the and 1!?


Damp is soooo slow that the official couldnt have thought that Damp had continuation there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

House on fiyaaaaaaah


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is TNT sure that picture was of McAdoo? Looked way different.

Lawson has killed us too.

Can't believe there is a full quarter to play. Go Miller!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

EH for POTG


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Juwan hits the J!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Juwan hits. WHAT!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Friggin Al...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Eddie for POTG. Seriously.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MM now with 5 assists and 6 rebounds. Hopefully he can get some open shots here in garbage time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

When did they show his stepdaughter? I was watching TNT but have SS taping.

Is she Phyllisia?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

ladies and gentleman Eddie 'tu casa es mi' House can still shoot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If Mike could score he'd be working a nice all-round game with 6 boards and 5 dimes. He just needs a J to go down.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

this **** was on TNT? faaaaawk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> When did they show his stepdaughter? I was watching TNT but have SS taping.
> 
> Is she Phyllisia?


Yeah, the one that was singing that Haiti song.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> When did they show his stepdaughter? I was watching TNT but have SS taping.
> 
> Is she Phyllisia?


I think you mean Fellat-sia :afro:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes his daughter is Phyllisia...the Haiti-singing-chick. She's nothing out of this world, but I'd tippity-tap it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's Eric Reid's stepdaughter's twitter

http://twitter.com/#!/PhyllisiaMusic


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we get MM a bucket please...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Also - our defense has fallen off a cliff the past few games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Howard can only hit shots when there's no pressure apparently (see: garbage time)

Moral to this game's story? Less Howard/Jones, more Miller/House, and even Damp.

So we haven't won in Denver since they changed colors? What a successful change for them...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, selfish ball being played right now. Everyone trying to prove they deserve more time, while Miller just wants to hit a shot. Help the dude out he hasnt had a 3 all season. 

And they still have Smith in?

EDIT: Sorry I'm behind


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat have allowed over 100 points in 4 of our last 6 games.

Rio is hitting his 3's tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Mike is setting everyone up.

JR Smith again.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Terrible.

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike now with 7 rebounds and 7 assists. 

Still hasnt scored though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Mike. He finally scores.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another nice drive by Mike


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, this nightmare is over...

MM played a nice all around game. If only his J was falling.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

George Karl, running it up, trying to get the season high against the Heat I guess. I've always thought he was lame.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I know the Knicks want Melo, but imagine a guy like JR Smith on the Knicks 

He'd have his 1-11 from 3 games, but if he's on, in that system, that would be scary.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

House and Chalmers had the same game, with Rio having another assist and more TO's. I really think we'd be better if House took one of the PGs spots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Especially with that dreaded "Cleveland" lineup. Put MM, House and Z on the floor with that Lebron led 2nd unit and it instantly becomes much better offensively. Defense is another story, although are Mario and JJ _that_ much better than House and MM?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^Especially with that dreaded "Cleveland" lineup. Put MM, House and Z on the floor with that Lebron led 2nd unit and it instantly becomes much better offensively. Defense is another story, although are Mario and JJ _that_ much better than House and MM?


Mario is definitely better than House on D although House does give effort. MM has to be as good as JJ seeing that all JJ is good for is at best a couple weakside charges. Z would be the biggest defensive liability there, especially trotting him out there with Juwan. 

In all honesty Z has been a big reason our D has sucked in the 1st quarter the past 2-3 weeks, aside from the overall lack of effort. And with him not hitting his J, he's a tall waste out there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^Especially with that dreaded "Cleveland" lineup. Put MM, House and Z on the floor with that Lebron led 2nd unit and it instantly becomes much better offensively. Defense is another story, although are Mario and JJ _that_ much better than House and MM?


No, in fact you can make a good argument they're worse. Spo has always been infatuated with what he's used to. You can't throw out a 1-star line-up with Jones-Howard-Anthony supporting, even if the 1 star is the two-time reigning MVP. Even with Rio being the fifth Heatle, and the only other one who can create beside LeBron, it's still too offensively inept. Even with only 1 star on the bench, your best non-Big 3 players need to be out there. Miller is a must. House is better at creating looks for himself than Chalmers, and may even be as good as or a better passer. Dampier is a better catcher than Joel (its a joke that this even needs to be considered), and can finish better despite no lift, particularly in comparison to Jor-El's bounce-ability (truly sad on Anthony's part.) That said, I believe Z should round out the line-up, even though his shot isn't falling right now.

House
Rio
Miller
James
Z

Should be LeBron's solo line up. Three creators who can also space the floor and play decent defense on the perimeter, and a floor spacer at C who can also make solid passes in the half court. Some would think you wouldn't need that many creators, but when you have so little star power out there, you need as much creativity as you can get. I would think this line up would operate fairly smoothly. Perhaps subbing out House for Jones would be more realistic, but the reason we have so many shooters is to move to the hot hand when one goes cold. Well, Jones has been cold for a while now, and it took an injury to LBJ to see House.

Jones has been a great story this year, especially stepping up for fellow 305-er UD and becoming the Hit Man, but there comes a point where you acknowledge he is a very low-end role player. There's no doubt in my mind that House is more of a contributor, even a proven playoff commodity. His competitiveness also would breathe life into this team. Stop being silly and play the dude, he's never been in a more ideal situation for his size/skillset than here. You can't let that cold spell he had earlier in the season kill the rest of his season, I'm not sure Jones has been any better lately than House was then.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Z plays good man D for the most part, but his rotations leave us exposed quite often. His work on the boards is nice, too, which is why I can't bitch about him too much.

That said, he needs to be replaced.

So I'm guessing Damp's bone-on-bone situation is the reason it took him a while to be signed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Here's Eric Reid's stepdaughter's twitter
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/PhyllisiaMusic


Dayum, she is hot.

That Sun Sports chick is also super hot too. Miami man...one day ill get there :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ya Johanna Gomez is a Goddess. I miss Lisa Lopez or whatever her name was, though. I think she was arena only. I proposed to her in an elevator while drunk. "Sorry! Someone beat you to it!" She replied while flashing her ring. So close...

Haha, anyway...just fired up Wilbon's recent LeBetard interview and they're echoing our sentiments on Miller. Dan called it short-sighted to value 21 out of 22 games over acclimating a crucial playoff piece. Wilbon agreed. Sound familiar?

Funny that everyone is saying you can't run in the playoffs when, if memory serves, Boston ran all over us throughout that series.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, at least when we lose, Orlando loses.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jace said:


> Ya Johanna Gomez is a Goddess. I miss Lisa Lopez or whatever her name was, though. I think she was arena only. I proposed to her in an elevator while drunk. "Sorry! Someone beat you to it!" She replied while flashing her ring. So close...
> 
> Haha, anyway...just fired up Wilbon's recent LeBetard interview and they're echoing our sentiments on Miller. Dan called it short-sighted to value 21 out of 22 games over acclimating a crucial playoff piece. Wilbon agreed. Sound familiar?
> 
> Funny that everyone is saying you can't run in the playoffs when, if memory serves, Boston ran all over us throughout that series.


I am so sad to read "ring" after "flashing her..."

You can only run in the playoffs if you play a good D


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wade County said:


> That Sun Sports chick is also super hot too.


x2


----------

